# Photos please of the Moonwatch on smaller wrists



## oldhooky

Would really appreciate any shots of those with wrists of about a 6.5'-6.75" - photos of wrists and also arm shots, to help me work out whether it looks fine or daft.

Thanks


----------



## BenchGuy

If you are using this as a tool to evaluate for yourself...I would suggest that you go to a store and give one a test drive. Alternatively, buy with a generous return policy and test-drive at home. At the end of the day the only wrist that is important in this decision is yours...
BG


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I used the stock photo to print out a 1:1 scaled version of it to check before buying. The lugs width is 20mm exactly, so you can use that as your basis for scaling.

It let me know that for my 7" wrist, it would be right at the ragged edge of what I consider acceptable. I've seen pictures from forum members with smaller wrists who were also quite happy with it.


----------



## BigDuke

I have a 7" wrist, maybe this helps you?
View attachment DSC_0058.jpg


----------



## minuteman62

My wrist is about 7 1/4". I can't imagine wearing this watch with a much smaller wrist. But many wear large watches without issue.


----------



## AVS_Racing

7"+- depending on the temp. The rounded edges of the watch makes it very comfortable to wear for 45mm and the bracelet is super comfortable with lots of half links to adjust to perfect fit. It also isn't too thick compared to my normal divers.


----------



## Ard

I would have bought one of them if they were 40mm, I have a 7 1/2 but it is a thin flat wrist type. I had a 42mm Steinhart I sold because it was too big. Good luck,

Ard


----------



## wongthian2

I have the same wrist size and the Marathon JSAR at 46mm fits me! My Traser 6500 at 45mm fits me too. The Bulova is now incoming from New York! 
on rail dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## oldhooky

Thanks all.

Interesting to see that it appears to look larger on some bigger wrists than smaller ones! Must be the angle and distance of the camera.


----------



## BigDuke

Best thing would be to actually find one and try it on before buying it. With that said, I can tell you that it doesn't "wear" big. Its a beautiful watch and super comfortable.


----------



## zed073

My wrist is just under 7"

It's 45mm but more importantly the L2L is about 52.8mm


----------



## wongthian2

the watch arrived and it felt just fine on my 6.5 wrist. The stock leather strap was stiff so I installed a orange zulu. Tonite I wanted to try the OEM velcro strap and once installed it felt good too! Some owners did not like it as the leather ID strip on the band did not center. But for me it was fine. Will take some shots of it in the morning.
by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
On the OEM strap, tightened up a bit too much but still, the watch felt fine....
golden sunset rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## zed073

Looks good on the orange zulu. But orange is my favourite colour. 

This watch looks good on any strap IMHO.


----------



## kawaman21

my first post,oh!! the drama....
just got a bulova moonwatch,have a wrist just under 7 inches,looks fine to me.
the velcro strap works for me,i assume i'm wearing it right.


----------



## wongthian2

zed073 said:


> Looks good on the orange zulu. But orange is my favourite colour.
> 
> This watch looks good on any strap IMHO.


Agreed. Here I have tried the OEM velcro strap and it feels good on the wrist...
full dial view by blingmeister, on Flickr
leather ID by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## guccimanilla

For anyone curious, this is what the Bulova looks like on a girly man wrist. It's a bit big but I love it too much for it to bother me.


----------



## peewee102

My wrist is a little under 7". I wear the velcro loose so that the watch rides closer to the hand, which I think doesn't make it look so big.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice, but VERY big for those of us with small wrists......too bad.


----------



## Dan T.

Mine, from two years ago. I'm 6.5" wrist circumference.

Sold it because of the size. I'm an Apollo junkie to the core (my avatar is Gene Cernan), so it hurt to have to sell it, but damn it's a mother-effing tank. If you're small wristed like me, and have a sense of vanity, don't do it.

If Bulova made a 40mm or smaller, I would consider it (there are a few other things I didn't like about it, in addition to size).


----------



## cottontop

I have a 6 3/4" wrist. I tried on a Moon Watch and it just didn't work for me (too large). I settled for this Fossil homage (hey, it's close) and at 37mm, because of the thickness and the bezel, it is pushing my limit. It might look a little bigger because of the angle. I am not a good photographer (especially one handed). I am not pushing the Fossil, nor any other homage, but I am showing this just for comparison sake and reference.
Joe


----------

